# Earth Day Surprise



## PM. Lewis (Apr 22, 2017)

Today was a beautiful day to get out and clean up the community with the Brethren after a breakfast fundraiser. My Brother surprised me with this jacket afterwards


----------



## Keith C (Apr 24, 2017)

What a nice surprise!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice


----------

